# Littleton interview...



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to the board. Looks like a ton of really great information here.

I have an interview on Monday with the Littleton PD for a part-time dispatcher position. I'd like to go into it knowing about the town and maybe some of their policies, dispatch protocols (do they dispatch police and fire?), etc.

Any information you have about them would be great. Thanks!


----------

